# ugh, what should i do?? help!



## Nicole (Mar 6, 2009)

okay, so i was so excited because Bonzo is using the tube and the wheel at night, but now he stays in the vinyl tube allll the time, he sleeps in there! in the corner of his cage i have a bunch of fabric piled up for him to burrow in and i made him a hedgie sack thing which he loved to sleep in, in his old cage. now he just wants to sleep in the tube and i can never get him out! yesterday i had to untie the tube and it took me like a half an hour to get him out! how do i get him to sleep in the area i made for him to sleep and not sleep in the tube because now i cant get him out of the cage at all without going through a huge process.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Uhm you don't. He has chosen where he likes to sleep. He really likes the tube you have given him. The only thing you can do is take it away from him. It is totally up to you.


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Mar 16, 2009)

I feel the same if he has chosen to sleep in the tube then that is the best place for him to sleep. You could always remove the tube therefore preventing him from using it, but this can upset him and disorientate him causing stress, which may then in turn change his tempriment as he my feel unsettled!


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

The tube is now where he feels safest and most comfortable, unless you ditch the tube, that's where he probably will be staying.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

lol if it took you that long to get him out he if definatly a smart hedgie and chose the best hiding spot!


----------



## Nicole (Mar 6, 2009)

okay i'll just accept the fact that he likes the tube, because i cant take it out because thats how he climbs up to the loft where his wheel is. i guess i just dont see how he could find that more comfortable than the bed area i made him, haha. in the meantime, does anyone have any suggestions on an easier way to get him to come out of the tube?


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

its not about comfort, its about security.

Put his favorite treat infront of the tube, that is sure to make him move his feet.


----------

